# Arbeit nicht für mich



## mariob (22 Januar 2008)

Hallo in der Runde,
meine Frau sucht gegenwärtig einen neuen Job. Wir sind in Gera beheimatet und nachdem von hier schon alles weggezogen ist, liegt es nahe in der Technologieregion Jena mal zu schauen. Mir geht es eigentlich nur darum Addressen zu bekommen z.B. von Unternehmen die entweder selbst Stellenangebote vermitteln oder halt Addressen haben. Oder eben alternativ draussen die Addresse einer Firma zu bekommen, die jemand suchen und aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht veröffentlichen oder ähnliches. Das was zur Zeit auf dem normalen Arbeitsmarkt abgeht ist schwierig (SIS beim AA, Monster usw.). Wir beobachten das schon länger, bisher mit sehr mäßigen Erfolg. Daher dachte ich, ich höre mich hier mal um, vielleicht kennt hier jemand jemanden der jemanden kennt.... . Zur Sache: Ausgebildeter Diplomökonom, zur Zeit beschäftigt als Controller, sucht neue Herausforderung, im bisherigen Arbeitsleben auch schon in einer Automatisierungsfirma gewesen, kann von Büroarbeiten bis Lohnabrechnung, Buchhaltung Materialverwaltung, auch Bauleitung sehr viel, wer einen "guten Geist im Hause" sucht sollte den damit gefunden haben. Ein gesundes Arbeitsklima wäre wichtig. Achja, sie hat leider zwei Monate Kündigungsfrist. 

Danke für Eure Aufmerksamkeit
Mario


----------



## mariob (29 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
niemand eine Idee? Brooks Automation suchte übers Arbeitsamt, mal sehen was da rauskommt weiß jemand mehr?

Mario


----------

